# Your favorite call and WHY!!!!



## jiggin'fool

now lets keep it to one specific call! if you had to take ONE call and that was it what would it be! Mine would have to be the long spur diaphram call by chestnut ridge turkey calls! bought it from them last year at the deer and turkey expo!!!!!!! amazing call... why do I like it so much? well for one it is a diaphram call so I don't have to use my hands! and if it is raining it will still work like normal! you can do anything with it... purr cluck putt yelp anything! kee kee! its a loud call so locating can be good and it is good for soft calling as well! let me know what you guys think!


----------



## River Walker

My favorite call would be from the Lottery Commission-why,because all 6 of my numbers matched


----------



## HCF

My call I find going to the most is my glass pot call, supreme turkey call-pure death in pinnacle, its sassy an raspy and has produced on those tight lipped birds


----------



## hunterm

Primos Diamond Cutter diaphragm call. Full range, yelping, purring, cluck, cutting. Can boom it out for long range work or low and soft when you only need to get them to move a little bit before you put the hammer to them.

I've had good success with it, they make two styles Cutter and yelper, I much prefer the Cutter. 

Also a word of Caution, to the earlier post that made reference to a "putt" that is a warning call and will put the birds on high alert. Not the sound you really want to make in the woods and not one you want to hear the birds making when they are getting in close.....For me it translates into "your busted"


----------



## jiggin'fool

not all "puts" are the bad kind of puts! yes if you hear a put from a bird when it is close not normally a good thing! which would be the alarm put! but when you are cutting there are clucks and puts mixed in... it is also an aggressive call that hens use to show dominance when they are cutting to another challenging hen!


----------



## Fish4Food

Ive heard guys make the mistake of taking all puts as alarm puts before. A putt is a very effective way to get aggressive with a hen, like jiggin said, and most of the times it will lure the hen to come investigate who is in her turf, which usually brings a gobler, if one is with her. I have even heard Goblers putt when coming in before.....there jiggin Im up to 8 posts, nice "secret" crappie today! lol


----------



## peple of the perch

i like a slate because it is the only thing i ever used lol


----------



## jiggin'fool

you got it fish4food!!!! we will be hammering em with some 3 & 1/2 mag #6's in about a week! oh wait thats right you use those wussy 2 3/4 shells! thats ok... still whacked em last year at about what was that 54 paces!! hopefully we can find a few more birds this weekend!


----------



## Fish4Food

yea im goin down friday night, hopefully, we can check out my secret spot, if any are left in there, *the number 6*, deadly man...deadly! Are you gonna try your bow out this year, if you get one with gun early?


----------



## jiggin'fool

I don't know about my compound maybe my crossbow! we will see!


----------



## bassman_sw

Do I know you? I've met a few guys from Brimfield that hunt and fish and wonder if you are one of them? I go to the med school (with a couple of Field guys) in Rootstown and originally from down around Tappan.

Anyway, I can't say I really have a favorite call at this point. I've only killed 2 turkeys, one I called in and One was called in for me, butI'm hoping to be out there Monday and maybe I'll have a favorite then!!!

Good luck!


----------



## jiggin'fool

all I can tell you is stick with something that you are comfortable with! I learned quick on diaphrams..... all I am hoping for is to not get run over by guys! I don't know if you know me.... I am Mike ruppel... I did go to elementry school and played baseball with a bunch of boys from field... graduated in 2000 from cvca!


----------



## bassman_sw

Mike, 

I guess I haven't met you, but I'm Steve Willard. Nice to meet you. Good luck Monday.


----------



## jiggin'fool

thanks.... nice meeting you... what was your name? and I hope you whack a big one on monday too!


----------

